# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η κανάρα  ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να κλωσσάει.

## panaisompatsos

Σας χαιρετώ.
Ονομάζομαι Παναγιώτης, ειμαι αρχάριος στο θέμα ανατροφής καναρινιών και θα ήθελα την δική σας γνώμη.
Η Κανάρα μου,είχε κάνει 5 αυγά αλλά μετά απο έλεγχο που είχα κάνει βρήκα τα δύο σπασμένα και τα αφαίρεσα.Αμέσως μετά που επανατοποθέτησα τη φωλιά μέσα (έπρεπε να την βγάλω απο το κλουβι για να μη σπάσω και τα υπόλοιπα)η κανάρα ξανακάθησε να τα κλωσσήσει αλλά μετα απο δυό μέρες σταμάτησε.Αν σας έχει ξανατύχει μπορείτε να μου δώσετε κάποιες συμβουλές?
Απο όσα έχω μάθει είναι φρόνιμο να αλλάζονται τα αυγά των καναρινιών μέχρι το τρίτο για να βγαίνουν όλοι οι νεοσσοί την ίδια μέρα και δέν αναφέρθηκε πουθενα οτι μπορεί να υπάρχει πιθανότητα η κανάρα να μήν τα ξανακλωσσήσει.
Μήπως το κάθε πουλλί έχει και τις δικές του΄΄ιδιοτροπίες΄΄.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xXx

> Μήπως το κάθε πουλλί έχει και τις δικές του΄΄ιδιοτροπίες΄΄.


αυτό είναι το πιο ουσιώδες και νομίζω παρατηρώντας το κάθε πουλί σου θα βγάλεις πιο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου ποσες μερες κλωσσουσε τα αυγα που παρατησε; εχεις τον αρσενικο στο κλουβι; τον ειχες δει να την βατευει πριν γινουν τα αυγα; 

η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι τα αυγα πρεπει να ηταν αβατευτα .οπως σου ειπε επισης ο βασιλης καθε πουλι εχει τις ιδιαιτεροτητες του αλλα δεν εχω ξανακουσει να αφηνονται αυγα (αν αυτο εγινε συντομα μετα την γεννηση τους) που τελικα ηταν ενσπορα .επισης αν την επηρεασε η κινηση σου ,θα τα ειχε αφησει αμεσως .αν τελικα ειναι ενσπορα (βατεμενα)  θα δεις μεσα ενα μικρο καφεκοκκινο σημαδακι στον κροκο εστω και ας μην προχωρησε η εκολλαψη

----------


## mgerom

Παναγιώτη η συμπεριφορά της κανάρας ΔΕΝ έχει να κάνει με την "επίσκεψή" σου στην φωλιά της.Εξ' 'αλλου αμέσως μετά και τα επόμενα 24ωρα έκατσε κανονικά.
Υπάρχουν κάποια κρίσιμα ερωτηματικά που πρέπει να βάζει κανείς για να δίνει απαντήσεις σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.
1)Μήπως πέρασαν οι ημέρες, που θα έπρεπε να έχει τις πρώτες επαφές,τα πρώτα σήματα απο τα έμβρυα που βρίσκονται μέσα στα αυγά, και αποφάσισε οτι είναι άσκοπο να τα κλωσσάει ;Κατάλαβε οτι είναι άσπορα ;
2)Μήπως η παροχή λιπαρών σπόρων και αυγού συνεχίστηκε ενώ κλωσσούσε και δημιούργησε την επιθυμία αλλά και τις προϋποθέσεις, για να πάει στην επόμενη γέννα ;
3)Μήπως υπάρχει ψείρα στην φωλιά ;
4)Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος εξωτερικός παράγοντας που την αποτρέπει να μπεί το βράδυ στην φωλιά ;Κλείνουν απότομα τα φώτα.Κάποιοι ήχοι την τρομάζουν κ.λ.π
5)Μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον χώρο που βρίσκεται, απο τα πολλά τσιγάρα ή απο άλλους καπνούς ή αναθυμιάσεις ;
6) Μήπως υπάρχει ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ που μόνο ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να υποψιαστεί ; 
 Ολα αυτά γιατί,απο πολύ σπάνιο έως απίθανο, είναι το ενδεχόμενο να εγκαταλείψει την φωλιά του ένα θηλυκό πουλί ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΙ ΛΟΓΟΙ.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Παιδιά κατ αρχήν ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.
Ισως να έχετε δίκαιο σε όλα όσα έχετε πεί, σημασία είναι πώς γιά την τρέχουσα αναπαραγωγική περίοδο καναρινάκια δε βλέπουμε.
Αυτό δε μας χαλάει ποσώς γιατι έχουμε ήδη δύο ζεπράκια που αρχίσανε δειλά δειλά να ΄΄εξερευνούν΄΄ το κλουβάκι τους ,καθώς και δύο μωράκια παπαγαλάκια που θά ναι δε θάναι δέκα ημερών, μιλάμε έχω κ@@@ρηθεί απο τη χαρά μου!!!!!
Πάντως σας ευχαριστώ ξανά για την γρήγορη ανταπόκριση σας,νά΄στε καλά.
Τα λέμε.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ συντομα πιστευω θα εχεις νεα αυγα.σε αυτη την περιπτωση ο χρονος που εχει χαθει (αν και αυτος θεωρειται χαμενος σε μια χομπιστικη εκτροφη) ειναι ελαχιστος και το βαρος θα πρεπει να το ριξεις σε καποιες ερωτησεις που σου εκανε ο κ Μακης που αν εχουν υποσταση πχ ψειρες ,φωτα που κλεινουν αποτομα κλπ ισως ξαναδημιοργηθει προβλημα

----------


## panaisompatsos

@k μάκη.
πιθανό να είναι το πρώτο η το δεύτερο που αναφέρατε πιό πάνω.
για το πρώτο,ίσως να κατάλαβε οτι τα αυγά δέν ήτανε έσπορα, πράγμα το οποίο δέν έχω την εμπειρία να διαπιστώσω.
για το δεύτερο έχω να σας πώ πως συνέχισα να βάζω αυγοτροφή καί κατα το κλώσσημα , λέτε να συνέβαλε αυτό? 
όσο για τους άλλους λόγους που αναφέρατε δέν υφίσταντε, στο χώρο δέν΄καπνίζουνε και τα πουλιά έχουνε ησυχία πολλές ώρες της ημέρας.

----------


## jk21

παναγιωτη αν θες κοιτα αν εχεις ακομα τα αυγα αυτο που σε ρωτησα για το καφετι σημαδακι.απο κει θα καταλαβεις αν ειχανε σπορο.αν και ειμαι της αποψης οτι η χορηγηση αυγου ενω ενα πουλι κλωσσα ,αντεδικνυεται μονο αν ειναι ηδη παχουλο (ειδικα αν ειναι πρωτη γεννα και δεν ξερουμε αν απο γονιμοτητα ειναι οκ ) και οχι γιατι πυρωνει επιπλεον σε τετοιο βαθμο που να παρατανε τα θηλυκα τα πουλια,θα το θεωρουσα πιθανο αν ηδη την εβλεπες να βατευεται απο τις πρωτες στιγμες ξανα με τον αρσενικο.το αυγο φερνει σε κατασταση διαθεσης για ζευγαρωμα τα πουλια .δεν τα τρελαινει να θελουν να βατευονται διαρκως.δεν εχει καμμια τετοια ουσια που να προκαλει κατι τετοιο

----------


## panaisompatsos

Παιδια δε το πιστεύω, σήμερα το απόγευμα που επέστρεψα σπίτι η κανάρα κλωσσούσε !!!
Θα με τρελλάνουνε αυτα τα πουλιά.
Καλά, είμαι σίγουρος πως καναρινάκια αυτη την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο δε βλέπουμε αλλά πολύ με έχουνε συγχίζει αυτά τα πουλιά.
Αυτά προς πληροφορία σας.
Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως , όλους σας, για το ενδιαφέρων.

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη αν η καναρα ξαναρχισε μετα απο τετοιο κενο να καθεται στη φωλια (και ειδικα αν καθησε να κοιμηθει εκει) ,ειναι γιατι αυριο μαλλον θα εχεις νεο αυγο.αντε μεθαυριο.τα πρωτα ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι ηταν αβατευτα .αν μας ειχες πει πως ηταν μεσα τα αυγα και αν εκτος απο κροκο υπηρχε καποιο καφε σημαδακι σαν μικροσκπικη σταγονα απο αιμα πανω του

----------


## panaisompatsos

Δε μου κάνει καρδια να τα σπάσω , γιαυτο και δεν απάντησα στο ερώτημα αυτο.
Θα πρέπει όμως γιατι και έσπορα να ήτανε άμα δεν κάτσει μια δυο μέρες πάει τα χάσαμε.
Θα το κάνω μάλλον και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Παιδια σας χαιρετώ.
Θυμάστε που σας έλεγα οτι η κανάρα σταμάτησε να κλωσσάει κλπ κλπ κλπ
Τελικά της έβγαλα τα αυγά γιατι πράγματι ήτανε άσπορα (όπως διαπίστωσα αργότερα) και λίγες μέρες μετά, ώ τι θαυμα η κανάρα γέννησε!!!
Το ένα αυγό έγιναν δύο..τρία..τέσσερα!!!!
Σήμερα που πήγα να δώ τη φωλιά έμεινα άφωνος ..δύο απο τα τέσσερα είχανε βγεί και αναμένονται και τα υπόλοιπα.
Δυστυχώς το ένα το μικρό ήτανε νεκρό αλλά τι να κάνουμε, δέν είμαστε και θεοί, γιαυτο και το αφαίρεσα απο τη φωλιά.
Για πέστε μου εσείς οι πιό έμπειροι στο θέμα,εκανα καλά που το αφαίρεσα??
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mitsman

βγηκε απο το αυγο νεκρο??σημερα γεννηθηκε????δεν γινεται να βγηκε νεκρο!μηπως εκεινο εσκασε εχθες και δεν το πηρες χαμπαρι???

----------


## panaisompatsos

Πολύ πιθανών φίλε να είχε γεννηθεί χθές και να μή το πήρα χαμπάρι.
Ξέρεις τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες δέ τα πολύ ενοχλούσα μή τυχόν και τα τρομάξω αλλά επηδεί πλησίασαν οι μέρες που θα γενιόντουσαν τα έλεγχα μέρα παρα μέρα αυτη τη βδομάδα.Δέ ξέρω αν ταίζεται το μικρό και όχι δέν άλλαξα τα αυγά λώγο απειρίας και επηδεί η πρώτη απόπειρα της κανάρας ήταν αγονή είπα να μη πειραματιστώ και να αφήσω την φύση να κάνει τα δικά της.
Τι είναι η μαύρη τελίτσα??

----------


## mitsman

Για την μαυρη τελιτσα που σου ειπα στο π.μ. διαβασε εδω αν θες  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CF%83%CE%B1 .Η φυση καλα τα εχει προνοησει ολα ο ανθρωπος ομως τα χαλαει!στη φυση τα πουλια καθονται απο την γεννηση του τεταρτου αυγου και μετα!με τα χρονια ομως στην αιχμαλωσια το εχει χασει αυτο το ενστικτο και ετσι πρεπει να αλλαζουμε τα αυγα!εδω θα δεις γιατι http://mgerom.wordpress.com/2010/03/...5%ce%b3%ce%ac/
και εδω θα δεις αλλους λογους θανατου εμβρυων-νεοσσων:
http://mgerom.wordpress.com/2011/01/...4%ce%b1%ce%b9/

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε σε ευχαριστώ για όλες τις πληροφορίες.
Σου είπα είμαι άπειρος στο θέμα αλλά μαθαίνω γρήγορα.
Επι του παρόντως θα αναμένω και θα επανέλθω με τα νεότερα που ελπίζω να είναι πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω και αν ειμαι απειρος!αλλα επειδη ειχα μερικες γεννες και ηθελα να μαθω 5 πραγματα που επρεπε ηξερα που να σε παραπεμψω...
Εισαι και απο την Κυπρο που εχω μια ιδιαιτερη αδυναμια!!!οποτε χαρα μου αν σε βοηθησα εστω και λιγο!!!
Ελπιζω ολα να πανε ολα,οχι απλα καλα,ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!

----------


## jk21

να εχεις μονιμα αυγοτροφη στο κλουβι! προσεχε την συμπεριφορα των γονιων στο αλλο μικρο που εμεινε

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ναί μόλις τώρα πήγα και αγόρασα και τους έχω βάλει και αυγό βραστό.

----------


## mitsman

Προσοχη στο αυγο το φρεσκο γιατι χαλαει και γινεται δηλητηριο για τους νεοσσους!καθε δυο ωρες θελει αλλαγη!!

----------


## jk21

αυτο τον καιρο ανετα μπορει να μεινει μιση μερα.ειδικα αν δεν το βλεπει ο ηλιος απευθειας ,ισως και περισσοτερο.με την αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας ομως καλα ειμαι να μηνμενει αρκετες ωρες

----------


## panaisompatsos

Χάσαμε και το δεύτερο...   :sad: (

----------


## jk21

παναγιωτη το πουλακι ταιζοταν απο τους γονεις; τι συμπεριφορα ειχαν εκεινοι; το πουλακι οταν το βρηκες νεκρο ειχε καποιο σημαδι στην κοιλιακη χωρα; στη φωλια παρατηρησες ιχνη απο διαρροια;

----------


## panaisompatsos

Δε ξέρω τίνα πώ ρε παιδια, πολύ στεναχωρέθηκα.Το μόνο πράγμα που πρόσεξα είναι πώς η κανάρα είχε μακρυα νύχια δε μπορώ να υποψιαστο κάτι άλλο εκτός την πιθανότητα να έχω να κάνω με άπειρους γονείς.
Εχουν μήνει δύο ακόμη αυγά και αναμένω.

----------


## mitsman

το ενα αυγο λογικα επρεπε να σκασει σημερα!!!μαλλον θα ειναι ασπορο!αλλα ασε το 2-3 μερες να σιγουρευτεις!αν θελεις και εχεις τετοια διαθεση βαλε μια καθαρη φωτο απο την κοιλιακη χωρα του νεοσσου μηπως καποιος εμπειρος διακρινει κατι και σε βοηθησει για το μελλον!μου φαινεται πολυ χλωμο το θεμα απειριας!!!ηταν μονο ενα πουλακι...θα επρεπε να σκασει απο το φαι...

----------


## jk21

....σε ολα αυτα που ειπε ο δημητρης προσθετω οτι καλο ειναι να κοψεις και τα νυχια

----------


## panaisompatsos

Το έκανα, αν και έπρεπε να το έκανα καιρό πρίν αλλά δε πειράζει, μαθαίνουμε.Η Κανάρα έχε επίσης κάτι μικρά άσπρα εξογκωματάκια σαν σφιχτό βαμβάκι πάνω στα δακτυλα της τα οποία επίσης αφαίρεσα με νυχοκόπτη και ακολούθως τοποθέτησα τα ποδαράκια της σε μικροβιοκτόνο διάλυμα.
Ακόμη αναμένο το τρίτο.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Παιδια σκέφτηκα κάτι και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας.Τα ζεπράκια μου κλωσσάνε πάλι, πώς θα σας φαινότανε αν τους έβαζα ένα αυγό απο τα καναρίνια, έχετε κάποια εμπειρία επ αυτού???

----------


## mitsman

Ασπρα εξωγκοματα???????????τα εκοψεςςς????χμμμμ....κατι δεν μ'αρεσει εδω!!αν μπορεις να βαλεις μια φωτο απο αυτα ειναι ακομη πιο σημαντικο!τωρα για τα νυχια δεν ξερω αν ειναι η αιτια θανατου των νεοσσων σιγουρα ομως επρεπε να κοπουν και καλα εκανες!

----------


## fadom1

άκαρι μάλλον στα πόδια είναι αυτό, αν κατάλαβα σωστά την περιγραφή.. Τα λέπια στα πόδια πετάγονται προς τα έξω και έχουν μια άσπρη "πούδρα" κατάλοιπα του εντόμου.. αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει να πεθαίνουν πουλάκια από αυτό.. κάτι άλλο θα φταίει..

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα τα εχει η μανα! οχι τα μικρα!!τα μικρα πεθαναν!Παναγιωτη οποτε μπορεσεις βαλε μας φωτογραφιες μηπως βρουμε μια ακρη και γλυτωσουμε αλλα....

----------


## fadom1

ναι Μήτσο.. το ίδιο λέμε.. αν ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα θα σήμαινε πως κόλησαν από τη μανα και δεν άντεξαν.. και λέω πως δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι ανάλογο.. το μόνο που έχω ακούσει πως μπορεί να συμβεί είναι να μη μπορεί να κάτσε καλά η κανάρα γιατί την τρώνε τα πόδια της με αποτέλεσμα να σηκόνεται πολύ πιο συχνά από ότι πρέπει με αποτέλεσμα να μην επωάζει σωστά..

----------


## jk21

τα ακαρεα αν δεν πρεορχονται απο νεο πουλι που ηρθε στην εκτροφη ,συνηθως οφειλονται σε προβληματα καθαριοτας σε πατηθρες κλπ.σε αυτην την περιπτωση και αλλα βακτηρια μπορουν να μεταφερθουν στη φωλια και πανω στα αυγα οταν εκολλαπτονται και τελικα στους νεοσσους...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Παιδια καλησπέρα σας.Τελικά απο ότι βλέπω καναρινάκια εφέτος δέ βλέπουμε.Πήγα να δώ τα δύο αυγά που απομείνανε και τα βρήκα κολλημένα μέσα στη φωλιά λέσ και είχε λιώσει το κάτω μέρος τους σα το κερί.Δέν ητανε άσπορα, είχανε πουλάκια μέσα αλλά νεκρά.
Δε πειράζει, σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας και σας εύχομαι καλή ανάσταση σε εσάς και στις οικογένειες σας.
Να στε όλοι καλά.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ καλη Ανασταση ! κρινω απαραιτητο να παρατηρησεις αν οι νεοσσοι ειχαν καποιο μαυρο στιγμα στην κοιλια τους...αν βεβαια δεν ειναι ηδη σε κατασταση αποσυνθεσης.στην συνεχεια της αναπαραγωγης πριν ξαναξεκινησεις κανε θεραπεια για ακαρεα στα ποδια στην θηλυκια με επιθολ ή αντιστοιχη αλοιφη.μια φωτο μετα την επεμβαση σου στα ποδια της θα βοηθουσε... φροντισε για απολυμανση των πατηθρων και των σκευων ταισματος.τα ακαρεα θα επανελθουν αν δεν γινει

----------


## nasososan

Το ότι δεν βγήκαν καθόλου,μπορεί και να οφείλεται σε εμβρυϊκή νέκρωση γαι πολλους λόγους,ένας απ'αυτούς που εύκολα ελέγχεται είναι η υγρασία... Το ότι έλυωσε το αυγό οφείλεται στη σήψη μάλλον του νεκρού νεοσσού.....
Λύση για τα ακάρεα η καλή επάλειψη με βαζελίνη των ποδιών,το κάνεις για θεραπεία και τα ξαναβάζεις για ζευγάρωμα...

----------


## panaisompatsos

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14017

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14016

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14014

Αυτή ήτανε η αρχική κατάσταση.Εχω τρείς μέρες τώρα που βάζω επιθόλ, παιδιά μιλάμε θεαματική η διαφορά.Να τελειώσει η εβδομάδα και θα βάλω φώτος μετά τη θεραπεία.
Εν τω μεταξύ η κανάρα κλωσσάει κατα την διάρκεια της θεραπείας, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να επηρεαστούνε τα αυγά και κατ επέκταση η νεοσσοί??

----------


## vagelis76

> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14017
> 
> 
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14016
> 
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14014
> 
> 
> Αυτή ήτανε η αρχική κατάσταση.Εχω τρείς μέρες τώρα που βάζω επιθόλ, παιδιά μιλάμε θεαματική η διαφορά.Να τελειώσει η εβδομάδα και θα βάλω φώτος μετά τη θεραπεία.
> Εν τω μεταξύ η κανάρα κλωσσάει κατα την διάρκεια της θεραπείας, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να επηρεαστούνε τα αυγά και κατ επέκταση η νεοσσοί??


είχε πολύ πράγμα η καημένη.Άντε να ξαλαφρώσουν τα ποδαράκια της και να τα ξανανιώσει!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

τα ακαρεα δεν νομιζω να εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να διαπερασουν το αυγο.βεβαια αν βαζεις πολυ ισως λερωνουν με αλοιφη τα αυγα και κλεινουν οι ποροι.προσεξε το λιγο αλλα δεν νομιζω

----------


## mitsman

ΑΑΑμαααανννν....τι ειναι ολα αυτα στο πουλακι καλε???πω πω αμαρτιαααα!!!ευτυχως που το προσεξες με την αλοιφη!!!αυτο με τους πορους μου ακουγεται αρκετα σωστο!εδω πρεπει να πλενουμε και να στεγνωνουμε τα χερια μας τελεια πριν την επαφη με αυγα!!!

----------


## mgerom

Μάλλον αδιάφοροι είναι οι Knemidocoptes jamaicencis για το αυγό, μιας και διατρέφονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά απο την κυτταρίνη των ποδιών.
Πραγματικά όμως απορώ διαβάζοντας το φόρουμ, για το πόσο έτοιμοι είμαστε να χαρίσουμε στα πουλιά οποιοδήποτε, ακόμα και εξεζητημένο διατροφικό συμπλήρωμα, και πόσο εύκολα παραλείπουμε τα βασικότερα πράγματα που αφορούν τον έλεγχο της υγείας τους.Απλά, με την ελπίδα οτι όλα θα εξελιχθούν ομαλά.Πιστεύω οτι αυτό το πουλάκι πάσχει απο την παρουσία των ακάρεων πάνω απο 6 μήνες για να φτάσει σ' αυτό το σημείο. Βέβαια απο κάποια χέρια πέρασε πρόσφατα για να μπεί στην ζευγαρώστρα.Η πρώτη μας δουλειά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι έλεγχος των νυχιών και περιποίηση νυχιών και ποδιών.Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση μπορεί να υπάρξουν απώλειες και ανωμαλίες στην επώαση. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά φαντάζομαι οτι φταίμε πολύ περισσότερο όσοι δίνουμε συμβουλές πάνω στην διαχείρηση των πουλιών, παρά τα παιδιά που δεν έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία στο χόμπυ.Ισως δεν έχει δοθεί το πρέπον βάρος.Οπως και να είναι έχω να πώ, οτι δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να κρατήσουμε το καναρίνι μας στο χέρι μας, μια φορά κάθε δυο μήνες.Να κάνουμε έναν γενικό έλεγχο απο κοντά και με προσοχή της γενικότερης κατάστασής του.Εύκολα θα δούμε τυχόν απώλειες πτερώματος, ανωμαλίες στο ράμφος ή τα πόδια, κάποιο έγκλειστο φτερό, έναν ερεθισμό στο ουροπήγιο, ένα γενικότερο αδυνάτισμα ή αντίθετα υπερβολικό λίπος σε κάποια σημεία, ένα μαύρισμα στην περιοχή του συκωτιού ή των εντέρων, την ύπαρξη κάποιων εξωπαρασίτων και,και,και ........Είναι τόσο απλό και ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο σε περιόδους όπως η αναπαραγωγική ,που απο την υγεία των συντρόφων αλλά και την τέλεια φόρμα τους εξαρτάται η ικανοποίηση του αποτελέσματος.

----------


## nasososan

Καυστικός και απόλυτα σωστός.....

----------


## jk21

οταν ενα ατομο πρωτοασχολειται με πτηνα συντροφιας δεν το κανει με τον καλυτερο τροπο ειτε γιατι δεν ξερει τις αναγκες τους,ειτε γιατι στην πορεια αδρανει η αρχικη του επιθυμια για την κατοχη ενος πτηνου ,ειτε εκ φυσεως χαρακτηρα δεν τα υπολογιζει αλλα τα εχει απο συνηθεια.πιστευω οτι οταν ενας απλος χομπιστας αρχιζει να  αναζητει πληροφοριες για την σωστη εκτροφη τους στο διαδικτυο ανηκει στις κατηγορια που θελει αλλα αγνοει.ισως και εν μερει και σε καποιες απο τις αλλες και κυριως στην πρωτη.δεν εχω δικαιωμα να μιλω για τα μελη αλλων φορουμ αλλα πιστευω οτι τα ενεργα μελη του παροντος φορουμ ,απο την αρχη της δημιουργιας του ,σε καθε νεο μελος που ερχεται να αναζητησει το καλυτερο για τα πουλια του ,ειναι και προθυμα να βοηθησουν και καυστικα οπου πρεπει.οσα ατομα εχουν μεινει στην πορεια του χρονου ενεργα στην παρεα ,εχω λογους να πιστευω οτι εχουν σημειωσει μεγαλη βελτιωση στην προσπαθεια αυτη.οσοι ισως δεν θελανε ή δεν μπορουσανε λακισανε.χωρις βεβαια να σημαινει οτι οσοι δεν ειναι πια μαζι μας δεν αγαπουν τα πουλακια τους ολοι (για να μην παρεξηγηθω..) .η καθαριοτητα ,η παροχη καθαρου νερου και ο συχνος καθαρισμος ,η τηρηση της καραντινας ,η παροχη πρωτιστα φυσικων τροφων ,η μη αλογιστη χρηση των φαρμακων ,ειναι συχνες παρεναισεις οχι μονο απο τη διαχειρηση (που αυτο δεν θα ελεγε τιποτα ) αλλα και απο την πλειοψηφια των ενεργων μελων ,κατι που δειχνει οτι επιφανειακα τουλαχιστον (δεν ειμαι στο σπιτι του καθενος να ξερω) εχει γινει κτημα των περισσοτερων η εκτροφη κατω απο μια τετοια ματια ! απο κει και περα εγκειται στον καθενα να κανει τις επιλογες του.αναλογα θα ειναι και τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## panaisompatsos

> οταν ενα ατομο πρωτοασχολειται με πτηνα συντροφιας δεν το κανει με τον καλυτερο τροπο ειτε γιατι δεν ξερει τις αναγκες τους,ειτε γιατι στην πορεια αδρανει η αρχικη του επιθυμια για την κατοχη ενος πτηνου ,ειτε εκ φυσεως χαρακτηρα δεν τα υπολογιζει αλλα τα εχει απο συνηθεια.πιστευω οτι οταν ενας απλος χομπιστας αρχιζει να αναζητει πληροφοριες για την σωστη εκτροφη τους στο διαδικτυο ανηκει στις κατηγορια που θελει αλλα αγνοει.ισως και εν μερει και σε καποιες απο τις αλλες και κυριως στην πρωτη.δεν εχω δικαιωμα να μιλω για τα μελη αλλων φορουμ αλλα πιστευω οτι τα ενεργα μελη του παροντος φορουμ ,απο την αρχη της δημιουργιας του ,σε καθε νεο μελος που ερχεται να αναζητησει το καλυτερο για τα πουλια του ,ειναι και προθυμα να βοηθησουν και καυστικα οπου πρεπει.οσα ατομα εχουν μεινει στην πορεια του χρονου ενεργα στην παρεα ,εχω λογους να πιστευω οτι εχουν σημειωσει μεγαλη βελτιωση στην προσπαθεια αυτη.οσοι ισως δεν θελανε ή δεν μπορουσανε λακισανε.χωρις βεβαια να σημαινει οτι οσοι δεν ειναι πια μαζι μας δεν αγαπουν τα πουλακια τους ολοι (για να μην παρεξηγηθω..) .η καθαριοτητα ,η παροχη καθαρου νερου και ο συχνος καθαρισμος ,η τηρηση της καραντινας ,η παροχη πρωτιστα φυσικων τροφων ,η μη αλογιστη χρηση των φαρμακων ,ειναι συχνες παρεναισεις οχι μονο απο τη διαχειρηση (που αυτο δεν θα ελεγε τιποτα ) αλλα και απο την πλειοψηφια των ενεργων μελων ,κατι που δειχνει οτι επιφανειακα τουλαχιστον (δεν ειμαι στο σπιτι του καθενος να ξερω) εχει γινει κτημα των περισσοτερων η εκτροφη κατω απο μια τετοια ματια ! απο κει και περα εγκειται στον καθενα να κανει τις επιλογες του.αναλογα θα ειναι και τα αποτελεσματα


 
Φίλε Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο σου.
Κύριε Μάκη, καλησπέρα.
Κατ αρχή να σας πώ οτι έχω επισκεφθεί το http://mgerom.wordpress.com/  και δέν έχω λόγια να πώ για τον επαγγελματισμό σας στο θέμα, ανατροφή καναριών.
Αν έχετε διαβάσει απο την αρχή την καταχώρηση μου θα έχετε προσέξει οτι είμαι αρχάριος πάνω στο θέμα ανατροφής καναρινιών.
Δέν ξέρω αν στο μέλλον προκύψει να ασχοληθώ πιό σοβαρα με το θέμά.
Όμως ,μιάς και έχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι με αυτο το χόμπυ, για το οποίο δέν είχα τις γνώσεις και εμπειρίες που έχουν οι περισσότεροι φίλοι εδω μέσα,θέλησα να μάθω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου περισσότερα πράγματα ούτως ώστε να προσφέρω καλύτερες συνθήκες διαβίωσης για τα πουλιά που έχω στην κατοχή μου.
Εχετε δίκαιο στο σχόλιο σας 
΄΄Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά φαντάζομαι οτι φταίμε πολύ περισσότερο όσοι δίνουμε συμβουλές πάνω στην διαχείρηση των πουλιών, παρά τα παιδιά που δεν έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία στο χόμπυ΄΄
αλλά και εσείς δέν ξέρετε ποιοί ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά για τα ξωντανα που έχουνε στην κατοχή τους και ποιοί όχι.
Ε λοιπόν σε διαβεβαιώ πώς εγώ πραγματικά ενδιαφέρομαι,(θα το δείτε διαβάζωντάς και τα υπόλοιπα πόστ μου) όπως και πολλοί άλλοι φίλοι εδω μέσα και χαιρόμαστε που έχουμε ανθρώπους ΄΄επαγγελματίες΄΄ όπως εσάς.

----------

